# Turkey Talk



## Cliff H. (Nov 20, 2006)

What about the apples in the fire box ?

Wood ?  No Wood ?

If you were going to hold the bird in a cooler for a few hours what would be the best temp to pull at ?

Lots of questions.  Thursday is coming quick.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Stuff it with apples, no wood, cook in oven


----------



## Shawn White (Nov 20, 2006)

why do I get the feeling it would be a good idea to lock this thread now just to expedite the process????


----------



## Finney (Nov 21, 2006)

Buy turkey legs and cook to use with the gravy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What about the apples in the fire box ?
> 
> Wood ?  No Wood ?
> 
> ...



Cliff, 
       I wouldn't hold the bird for very long in the cooler as I feel it would mess with the texture of the meat.  If you wanna be safe cook the bird the day before and eat cold/cool (my favorite way) or you could reheat in the oven if you prefer hot.  After pulling the turkey off the pit it will stay very hot for a couple hours if you tent it with foil, so that could be another option if you chose to cook the day of.  

I predominately use hickory wood for 99% of everything I cook and it goes very well with turkeys.  Any fruit wood would be great with turkeys as well.

I've seen people use apples in the firebox, not sure what if any advantage it has cause I've never tried it.  I will say if you want to add apple flavor to your turkey, inject it with a little apple juice and butter and any rubs or herbs you'd like to add as well.  That's a very quick and simple route to take that adds a tremendous amount of flavor to turkeys.

Or if you want to go all out you could try the   *Apple Brine* recipe.  I have never tried this particular recipe, but I've seen nothing but raves about it.  

I use the neck and the giblets from the turkey along with other necks and giblets I've saved in the freezer to make the gravy.


Good luck, hope your turkey turns out great!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What I always do is cook turkey in a pan, on a rack, in the smoker, like you would do in an oven... 

add, and disperse on botton of pan:

a cup of  white wine/ and a cup of apple juice( or 2 cups of water, if you prefer) do not let liquid touch bottom of bird
 1 roughly diced carrot
 1 roughly sliced onion and or 2-3 scallions, roughly chopped
 4-5 cloves of smashed garlic
 1 medium sized potato, 1/4'erd 
 add a sprig of rsemary, if you like that flavor..

smoke turkey as usual.. 

with about an hour left to go in your cooking time, pour off all the liquid  from the pan, into a bowl of some size, enough to hold all the liquid...remove veggies, as well

return turkey to smoker to finish... in the pan, or without pan, your choice...

 put a tray of icecubes into the bowl of liquid from the pan.... let sit about 15-20 minutes, and the fat will coogulate around the ice cubes... with a slotted spoon, remove fatted up icecubes... your gravy liquid is now ready .. proceed as usual with your gravy making

If you like a rustic, thicker type gravy,  put  veggires from the pan into cuisinart type chopper and pulverise...add a little heavy cream to give it a smoother flavor, add to finished gravy product..


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 21, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What about the apples in the fire box ?
> 
> Wood ?  No Wood ?
> 
> ...




I tried apples in the firebox last W/E when i did a duck.. did not add anything in my opinion....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 21, 2006)

I would listen to *THIS* podcast.  Some great times by someone who knows a little something about cooking Turkeys!! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 21, 2006)

From what I've read on the net, some have put apples in the firebox,
but while the air smells great, there's no real flavor difference in the meat.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 21, 2006)

I always pull turkey at 175 in the thigh..which aint quite high enough..180 be ideal if you can get the thigh to that point without completely drying out the breastes.  It be good wrapped in the hot box for half a day or better.  Little wood would be good.  Think I would skip the apples. 

bigwheel






			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What about the apples in the fire box ?
> 
> Wood ?  No Wood ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 21, 2006)

BW, I plan to cook breast down the whole time per your advice.  You think thats still the best way ?  Has anything changed ?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm going to roast my bird in the Weber kettle. Indirect heat with a foil drip pan. Lay bacon slices across the breast during the cook. Been doing it that way for Turkeyday for more years than I care to remember. Besides, it the only time the Weber gets a workout since I got Einstein.

Using charcoal instead of lump. Just a tradition I can't get away from.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeppers breastes down the whole time.  Feets toward the fire if you cooking on an offset.  It do be legal to flip it right side up right toward the end (last half hour or so) and squirt it down with some butter flavor PAM a time or two.  That will give it a nice color.  Now how purty it will be is dependent on if your breastes skin sticks to the grates..but regardless of the beauty contest it will be infinitely more edible than doing it vice versa. 

bigwheel




			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> BW, I plan to cook breast down the whole time per your advice.  You think thats still the best way ?  Has anything changed ?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2ily84jv]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....


alton brown pulled his out before cooking.  i plan to do the same.[/quote:2ily84jv]

Thanks, I figured it wouldn't be of much use anyway......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3tadeqi4]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:3tadeqi4]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3y9wuiqs][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3y9wuiqs]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:3y9wuiqs]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???[/quote:3y9wuiqs]

Sounds like a good plan, but it doesn't have to get to 180* to be safe to eat.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":34tm44ho][quote="Larry Wolfe":34tm44ho][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":34tm44ho]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:34tm44ho]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???[/quote:34tm44ho]

*Sounds like a good plan, but it doesn't have to get to 180* to be safe to eat.*[/quote:34tm44ho]

Ok, how about pullin it at 160*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":cbw9mrj7][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":cbw9mrj7][quote="Larry Wolfe":cbw9mrj7][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":cbw9mrj7]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:cbw9mrj7]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???[/quote:cbw9mrj7]

*Sounds like a good plan, but it doesn't have to get to 180* to be safe to eat.*[/quote:cbw9mrj7]

Ok, how about pullin it at 160*[/quote:cbw9mrj7]

Actually you could pull it at 160* and still be safe.  I pull my turkeys by the breast temp, always between 160-165* and the thighs are typically several degrees higher around 170*.  Then I tent with foil and let rest about an hour before slicing.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":34vt83ay][quote="Larry Wolfe":34vt83ay][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":34vt83ay][quote="Larry Wolfe":34vt83ay][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":34vt83ay]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:34vt83ay]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???[/quote:34vt83ay]

*Sounds like a good plan, but it doesn't have to get to 180* to be safe to eat.*[/quote:34vt83ay]

Ok, how about pullin it at 160*[/quote:34vt83ay]

Actually you could pull it at 160* and still be safe.  I pull my turkeys by the breast temp, always between 160-165* and the thighs are typically several degrees higher around 170*.  Then I tent with foil and let rest about an hour before slicing.[/quote:34vt83ay]

Ok, I'll pull at the breast 160* then let it rest about 45 minutes....by that time, the 2nd turkey might be about done....thank you!

What do you think about rubbin some of that wolfe rub original stuff underneath the skin??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":8x7578ez][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":8x7578ez][quote="Larry Wolfe":8x7578ez][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":8x7578ez][quote="Larry Wolfe":8x7578ez][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":8x7578ez]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:8x7578ez]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???[/quote:8x7578ez]

*Sounds like a good plan, but it doesn't have to get to 180* to be safe to eat.*[/quote:8x7578ez]

Ok, how about pullin it at 160*[/quote:8x7578ez]

Actually you could pull it at 160* and still be safe.  I pull my turkeys by the breast temp, always between 160-165* and the thighs are typically several degrees higher around 170*.  Then I tent with foil and let rest about an hour before slicing.[/quote:8x7578ez]

Ok, I'll pull at the breast 160* then let it rest about 45 minutes....by that time, the 2nd turkey might be about done....thank you!

What do you think about rubbin some of that wolfe rub original stuff underneath the skin??[/quote:8x7578ez]

Under the skin will work, but do not put it on the outside or you'll have black bird and nasty oil from the sugar burning!  You could however use the Wolfe Rub injection that is simple and delicious!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1lf80s50][quote="Larry Wolfe":1lf80s50][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1lf80s50][quote="Larry Wolfe":1lf80s50][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1lf80s50][quote="Larry Wolfe":1lf80s50][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1lf80s50]I think I know to answer to this but if you are frying a turkey should the pop up therm be taken outta the bird before it's fried?? Can't imagine the thing would melt.....



I would take it out regardless of how you cook it!!!  All the turkeys/chickens you buy in the store with them already in place are set to go off at 180* in the breast, which is way over done.  However you can buy pop up therm's that are set to go off at different temperatures.[/quote:1lf80s50]

Well, I plan to cook 3 1/2 min per lb. Got a couple of fresh 14lbers on order to pick up tomorrow. Cook at 350* and pull em at about 50 minutes, check the thigh with the trusty thermapen and pull at 170* let it rest till it hits 180*....does this sound accurate???[/quote:1lf80s50]

*Sounds like a good plan, but it doesn't have to get to 180* to be safe to eat.*[/quote:1lf80s50]

Ok, how about pullin it at 160*[/quote:1lf80s50]

Actually you could pull it at 160* and still be safe.  I pull my turkeys by the breast temp, always between 160-165* and the thighs are typically several degrees higher around 170*.  Then I tent with foil and let rest about an hour before slicing.[/quote:1lf80s50]

Ok, I'll pull at the breast 160* then let it rest about 45 minutes....by that time, the 2nd turkey might be about done....thank you!

What do you think about rubbin some of that wolfe rub original stuff underneath the skin??[/quote:1lf80s50]

Under the skin will work, but do not put it on the outside or you'll have black bird and nasty oil from the sugar burning!  You could however use
 the Wolfe Rub injection that is simple and delicious![/quote:1lf80s50]

Yeah, I wasn't going to rub anything on the outside and I contemplated the injection.......I might do that with 1 of the birds.....thanks again. I gotta big weekend, turkeys on thursday, shoulder on friday, ravioli's on saturday........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Make some raviolis with the pulled pork!!  Mmmmm!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Make some raviolis with the pulled pork!!  Mmmmm!



Ummm, we like bbq larry, but um, not that much.....   thanks for the suggestion though  [smilie=a_bluesmile.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 21, 2006)

Well yall need to knock off this measuring the breastes temps to determine the doneness of the birds.  Thigh joint where it hooks up to the bird gets done last...that is the part you got to worry about. Somebody have been watching Alton Brown and listening to dumb yankees too much. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 21, 2006)

Best I could come up with was a 16 lb Honey Suckle with 3% self basting broth added.  200mg sodium.  It will have to work.  The organic birds were way to high for my family.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahhh man..them Honey Suckle Whites is rich folks food up around Whiskeyta Falls.  The po folks got Butterballs or some such thing. That will make you and the family very happy on Thanksgiving.  Now you prob gonna have to prop it up on the sides to keep it from rolling over onto its side. Them genetically alterered creatures are built sorta wierd. They got such puffy breastes it hard to keep em laying face down if you get my drift. It sort of a Dolly Parton type deal.  You put em face down they roll over due to gravity or whutever.  Put a fat kielbasa under both wings then eat and replace as required till the turkey gets done.  Think I seen that trick performed right on this forum.  Very smart folks hang out over here. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.  

Got my brine cooling in the fridge right now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well yall need to knock off this measuring the breastes temps to determine the doneness of the birds.  Thigh joint where it hooks up to the bird gets done last...that is the part you got to worry about. Somebody have been watching Alton Brown and listening to dumb yankees too much.
> 
> bigwheel



I beg to differ Wheeler.  You point is valid only if you plan to pull the turkey as you stated in your previous post "at 180*".  At which point the breast IMO will be overcooked and dry.  This is along with your "upside down" method of cooking a turkey is probably why your wife the "Warden" prefers YOU cook a picnic, they're much harder to mess up, thus making it easier for YOU.  

Yeah for some reason, I do value Alton Browns opinion and expertise much more than yours.

Happy Holiday to you and yours Mr. Wheel.

Respectfully,
Dumb Yankee


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> They got such puffy breastes it hard to keep em laying face down if you get my drift. It sort of a Dolly Parton type deal.  You put em face down they roll over due to gravity or whutever.  Put a fat kielbasa under both wings then eat and replace as required till the turkey gets done.  Think I seen that trick performed right on this forum.  Very smart folks hang out over here.
> 
> bigwheel



You could avoid this problem by cooking the turkey the right way, with the breast up!!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

I put the bird in the brine around 7am this morning!  It's supposed to be nasty as all get out tomorrow morning, right when I plan to put it on.  

I also just made my cranberry relish, pretty good now, but should be better tomorrow.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone see any problem with leaving in and making use of the metal truss?

Got mine in the brine about 8:00 this morning.  I was concerned that 5 quarts of fluid would not be enough to cover the 16lb bird but it was just enough with a big bowl sitting on top.

PS The bucket was complements of my local Western Sizzlin whom I called and the gladly gave me a 5 gal pickle bucket for free w/lid. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Anyone see any problem with leaving in and making use of the metal truss?



I normally remove them before brining, and then replace before the bird goes on the cooker.  I just worry about the metal and the salt with my brine.  It looks like you're doing a citrus type brine, not sure how or if the acid and salt will effect them.  They'll more than likely be fine left in.    

If you decide to take the truss out, all you do is reach into the cavity and squeeze the pieces of metal together and it will come right out.  

BTW, the turkey looks great already!


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Brian
Aluminum pot is reactive, need to go stainless, glass or food safe plastic.
To get the thigh joint area done, if you dislocate it before cooking and don't tie it back up it finishes quicker.
Jim


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 22, 2006)

I am going to do mine like the chickens. I have a big ol can of Fosters and going to use a bit of rub on her and white oak in the fire barrel.
AAAAAAAAAAAANNND WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
Hope yall have a VERY Happy Thanksgiving. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> has anyone ever brined in aluminum fry pot?  i'm using mine and just found out its reactive.  there's no acid in the brine so i'm hoping i'm ok.  otherwise i really f$#cked up.



Brian,
      Pour the brine and turkey into a clean cooler.  You can fill zip lok bags with ice and put them in the cooler to keep cold.  Or you could just line the aluminum pan with a clean trash bag and pour the turkey and brine back into it.  That would solve your immediate problem.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 22, 2006)

Man I feel so lonely. I'm not cooking this year, I'm going to my brother-in-laws for Thanksgiving. I hope all your birds come out great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":39h3mmtk]Man I feel so lonely. I'm not cooking this year, I'm going to my brother-in-laws for Thanksgiving. I hope all your birds come out great!


i'm sorry to hear that.  thanksgiving is like the super bowl of cooking.  you should have volunteed to bring the turkey or something.  my family doesn't even ask who's cooking thanksgiving and chrismas anymore.   [/quote:39h3mmtk]

Every year they offer and I always step up to the plate. My brother-in-laws wife always does this organic stuff and I don't like the taste of the stuff she cooks. (I think she throws tofu in to make me sick). Next year they are moving to NC and this will be their last Thanksgiving here so I gave in. Good news though, we're going to my brothers first and he's deep frying a bird and I'll grab a little bite there before we go. We're also bring some of my homemade kilbasa so at least I'll have something to eat. If it tastes like $hit, I have a couple of breats that I'll smoke this weekend!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Quite right old chap. That is why our hero Alton makes a shield for his breastes before he cooks it.  The breast must be protected at all cost.  If you stick a turky face up in the oven and cook it till the breast is 160 you are going to have raw thighs.  That is why the pop timer is set to go off at 180 so you over cook the breast to get the thighs done.  Now do you understand any of this part?

bigwheel





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

No cooking for me tomorrow  .... I should hit town in time to change clothes, rest a little and then have lunch. 
I might make it in time to make bread pudding.... might not.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Quite right old chap. That is why our hero Alton makes a shield for his breastes before he cooks it.  The breast must be protected at all cost.  If you stick a turky face up in the oven and cook it till the breast is 160 you are going to have raw thighs.  That is why the pop timer is set to go off at 180 so you over cook the breast to get the thighs done.  *Now do you understand any of this part?*
> bigwheel



NO.....that makes no sense whatsoever, but I'm used to your replies so it's not surprising.  I'm not gonna argue with you about it cause you're as harded headed as an ole billy goat.

FWIW, the pop up timer is set to go off at 180* because the general public is terrified of eating meat that's not "well done" and  to cover the turkey producers ass!  

Enjoy your picnic.......................do you cook that upside down until the top is fully cooked too?  :roll:


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Well hope you get to spend the most time available doing whutever it is you druther be doing. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well hope you get to spend the most time available doing whutever it is you druther be doing.
> 
> bigwheel



 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

That one was for Finney. I think we have finally got to the bottom of this dielemma.  You dont mind eating old cold boody turkey thighs.  Now is this hot or cold? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> *That one was for Finney*. I think we have finally got to the bottom of this dielemma.  You dont mind eating old cold boody turkey thighs.  Now is this hot or cold? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



Thanks.... I missed that one in all the volleys. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> That one was for Finney. I think we have finally got to the bottom of this dielemma.  You dont mind eating old cold boody turkey thighs.  Now is this hot or cold? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



I've never eaten a cold or a bloody thigh.  Guess that's what happens when you cook your bird upside down!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Well wasnt you the big fan of frying turkeys? Dont they get fried upside down? All the one's I seen gets dropped in head down. How come you want to nag so much? 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well wasnt you the big fan of frying turkeys? Dont they get fried upside down? All the one's I seen gets dropped in head down. *How come you want to nag so much?*
> 
> bigwheel




 [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## JohnnyReb (Nov 23, 2006)

first time briner here  

i heated my brine to disolve the sugar and salt and then placed it warm into the ziplock bag along with the turkey and into a cold fridge


will that hurt anything?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 23, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> *Well wasnt you the big fan of frying turkeys?* Dont they get fried upside down? All the one's I seen gets dropped in head down. How come you want to nag so much?
> 
> bigwheel



That'd be me and like Larry, you don't make any sense that's why I haven't thrown my dos centavos in. 

And by the way, I think there are about 2 or 3 other people on here going to fry turkeys as well. 

Enjoy your thanksgivin picnic, hope the warden can let you out in the yard today for a bit of fresh air and remember, don't ever drop the soap.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> first time briner here
> 
> i heated my brine to disolve the sugar and salt and then placed it warm into the ziplock bag along with the turkey and into a cold fridge
> 
> ...



It could..........  It's gonna raise the temp of the raw bird up and into the danger zone (40*-140*).  You don't want the bird to be in that zone for very long, that's when bad stuff happens.  Put the bag into a cooler and fill it up with ice to get the temp down as quickly as possible.  

Just a side note: You don't have to heat the brine in order to dissolve the sugar and salt.  Just stir and stir and wait a few minutes, then skim your spoon on the bottom.  If it comes up with granules on it, stir more.  Once it comes up clean, everything is dissolved.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 23, 2006)

The only thing it will hurt is most likely make it real salty.  Never add brine to anything cept it be ice cold..otherwise it will make the meat uptake too much salt.  

bigwheel





			
				crazyhorse said:
			
		

> first time briner here
> 
> i heated my brine to disolve the sugar and salt and then placed it warm into the ziplock bag along with the turkey and into a cold fridge
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyReb (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for the answers  guys

ill know the next time   

thats how we learn aint it


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 23, 2006)

I know I should probably put this in the recipes section but I think it is more appropriate here.

This came from one of my friends in the US this afternoon.

She cannot cook to save her soul so someone had sent it to her.

*No joke though she almost made it.*

Here is a turkey recipe that also includes the use of popcorn as a
stuffing - imagine that. When I found this recipe, I thought it was perfect for people like me, who just are not sure how to tell when the turkey is thoroughly cooked, but not dried out. Give this a try.

BAKED STUFFED TURKEY
6-7 lb. Turkey
1 cup melted butter
1 cup stuffing (Pepperidge Farm is good.)
1 cup uncooked popcorn (ORVILLE REDENBACHER'S LOW FAT) Salt/pepper to taste


Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush turkey well with melted butter salt, and pepper. Fill cavity with stuffing and popcorn. Place in baking pan with the neck end toward the back of the oven. Listen for the popping sounds.

When the turkey's ass blows the oven door open and the turkey flies across the room, it's done.


----------

